

Why Finnish babies sleep in cardboard boxes (2013) - fortepianissimo
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415

======
sharmi
Posted already :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5817728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5817728)

But still someone new might find it interesting.

------
scurvy
Old news story is old.

~~~
scurvy
To the idiots who downvoted my comment, this place is called Hacker _News_ for
a reason. How would you like it if your nightly news broadcast re-ran stories
from last year?

